# will a doe back up to a fence to breed?



## snickerpoo21 (Sep 17, 2016)

I have a nanny who gave birth on Oct 12th 2016. She is still in the kidding pen but today I noticed the fencing of the kidding pen is being pushed out from the inside and she has white goo on her private parts. Will she back up to the fence so a buck can breed her???? The fencing is dog wire 2"x 3" spacing. I have no where to move the buck to right now by sat I'm hoping to move the nanny to our house so her and the kids has room to move around. I'm putting them in my back yard, but got to work on the shelter for them before I move them here.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh yes they will! I swear they have some kind of secret talk going on because it must take a lot of communication for a buck to breed a doe threw the fence. I always heard they could but was kinda calling crap on it till 2 of my doelings were bred threw the fence.
I wouldn't imagine your doe would breed back that fast, but i would play it safe and give a lute shot. What you could do for the buck pen is get some kind of plyboard and put up, chicken wire maybe or even another fence between the does and bucks. You could set up some beef panels or something simple like that and just use t posts that way you can take it down and use for something else if you decide to move the boys later on. A strand of hot fence should make them stop that too


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They can breed back that fast and they can definitely breed through the fence.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes they can. They are rascals when they are in heat.


----------

